# things people should make for the odd ball photographer



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

A multipurpose pocket tool.  Yes I know they make hundreds of them but I want one with an ev light meter in the handle.  Maybe even a tube like a thermometer running up it so I could see it better.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

a good soft photo beanbag, so I can have my socks back...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

something like those press on picture frame hooks but instead of the hook a tripod nut.  So that I can attach tripods to my junk cameras.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

older whisky ..... faster horses..... younger women..... better drugs


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

"a good soft photo beanbag, so I can have my socks back..."

these are great:
http://www.foamsource.com/getcat.php/31

can't help you with the socks...not sure what one has to do with the other


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

"older whisky ..... faster horses..... younger women..... better drugs"


:lmao:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

my bean bag is a sock half filled with pinto beans of course


----------



## ksmattfish (May 4, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> something like those press on picture frame hooks but instead of the hook a tripod nut.  So that I can attach tripods to my junk cameras.



I've seen these before.  I inherited a few pinhole cameras with stick on tripod sockets.  You could super glue a 1/4" thread nut to the bottom of the camera.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

and god knows I have the superglue lol....  Im working today on putting a 4x5 back on a polaroid 250.  I going to save the rangefinder this time by having all the excess hang down.  That will make it hang about 3 inches below the camera.  Im trying to figure out how to get it on a tripod since it will be mostly timed esposures with paper negs.

Im thinking 1x2 for the bottom with a hole drilled in it for the the trypod bolt replaced by a 3 1/4 or so bolt.  Seems about the easiest way to me.  Problem is going to be getting a bolt that long into the tripod platform...  I might just woodscrew a 1x2 onto an old tripod and fix this camera permenantly to it.  I would really like to have a wooden tripod to put it on permenantly but thats too expensive to butcher.  You wouldn't happen to know who to make one would you.  I mean real easy and real rough looking in the end.  Im no carpernter or anything else really.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

I am so stupid.... I have a dozen old fiber based kodak cameras I can cut the tripod screw and retainer from, then screw the whole cut piece onto the pinhole I have with no tripod hole.  My stupidity amazes even me.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

I bet only a few of you know that the newer plastic film holders are thinner than the old wooden ones.  I made a spacer to slide into the back on top of the holder to tighten it up.  And since im the only one using this kind of back I doubt anyone will make any, even.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

"older whisky ..... faster horses..... younger women..... better drugs"


:lmao:Today 12:08 PM 


Just so you know I would be rich to day except for two things...

fast women and slow horses....


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 5, 2006)

Liquid antique leather to cover camera butchery


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 10, 2006)

A nice thing to have would be a dozen or so 1/4 tripod type receiver bolts welded onto large but short wood screws.  If you had those you would attach a piece of wood to a home made camera then run the wood screw into it and have a tripod receptor that was rock sturdy as well as convenient.  Ah i wish i had a welder lol...


----------



## JamesD (May 10, 2006)

I went to Lowes looking for hardware to construct a mount, and found some Hillman brand "Insert nuts, Hammer-in."  They're intended, for instance, to be used in say, a bedpost with a flat top.  The knob that goes on the top has a short piece of 1/4" 20tpi threaded rod sticking out the bottom, and screws into that nut, making one decorative piece.

For my pinhole camera (which is cardboard) I just cut a 1/4" hole in the bottom, stuck the tripod head through, and screwed the appopriate hex-nut onto it, then painted the nut with a black marker.  Works great.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 10, 2006)

Thanks james I had forgotten about that piece of furniture hardware... I used to have a sofa that went together like that.  I was much younger and skinnier in those days.  I'll look for one.


----------



## JamesD (May 10, 2006)

My pleasure to help.  I figure it took me long enough to find the damned thing, might as well try to save someone else the aggrivation LOL.


----------



## JamesD (May 10, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> older whisky ..... faster horses..... younger women..... better drugs



I just heard that song on the radio--actually on the _radio_--yesterday!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 10, 2006)

There are only two times I ever listen to country music.... One, when I work on film...Two, when I go camping in West Virginia....

That song plays right often on country music stations around here, along with the I remember the year that clayton delany died.  All those strike a chord with me.  I couldn't help throwing it in here.


----------



## JamesD (May 10, 2006)

This is off topic, but... You're in NC, right?  Do you get WKML?  That's the station I used to listen to all the time in Fayetteville.  Sometimes I miss it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 10, 2006)

nothing is off topic as far as I can tell this is like a bunch of guys sitting in a bar drinking beer talking about some hobby.  

No best I can do with my darkroom radio is thomasville.  Thats about ten miles away.  So you were in fayettenam lol....I can't imagine missing much about that place.


----------



## JamesD (May 10, 2006)

LMAO Fayettenam... haven't heard THAT one in a loooong while.  If we were talking the hobby up in the pub, I'd buy you a round for bringing that one back!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 11, 2006)

Well i did it... I took my metal sheers to one of my old cameras took the tripod area out of it.  cut it about three inches by two inches.  Screwed and glued the whole sheet to one of my retros.  Actually the one I have been using in the sudio.  It looks as though it is going to work fine.  Now I'm gonna have to paint it.

I've got a couple of others that need tripod holders.  I think I might just go a little nuts tomorrow and fix them all.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 13, 2006)

Im thinking combination beer cooler / camera bag....


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

There needs to be a bean bag filled with lead weights.  For the shakey tripod.  I know I should buy a bigger tripod but I hate to throw things out.


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 26, 2006)

_Im thinking combination beer cooler / camera bag....

_That's a really good idea.  That could be your way to make millions!  

I don't drink a lot of beer but I would want one of those.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

Yeah I might even throw in one of my famous bean bag socks.


----------

